# Pulling on Leash



## Pretty Penny (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a 4 month old V that walks great on leash when there is only me and her walking. When I walk with my daughter and her adult V. my dog drags me down the street trying to catch up with my daughter's dog. I bought a "Gentle Lead". and used it yesterday for the first time. My what a difference. She tried to paw it off for about 5 minutes and after that, she didn't pay it any attention. Sure made our walk more pleasant.


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

When I had this problem with my 6m old. The best thing that worked for me, was to let the others keep walking and make him sit beside me for a few seconds. Then we slowly caught back up with the others. He hated being left behind. Once he realized that if he pulled on me I would make him sit while they walked away, he was so much better.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout's thankfully never been too bad of a puller, but I've been working more on her heeling lately. I started putting her slip lead around her neck and then twisting it to make a second loop to go around her muzzle. It's not my idea. Higgins, Smith, Gentle Leader and others did it first, but it was surprising how well it works.


----------



## nan (Jul 14, 2014)

Just joined forum today. My almost 10 mo old Sadie pulls like crazy. Doesn't matter if anyone is with us or we are alone. During puppy training the trainer said she needed a "Sprenger" prong collar. I hated the looks of it and thought it would really hurt. Even the first time during class that I used it; it was like she was not the least bit affected by the collar, still pulled. Was going to look for a very sturdy harness today. She can run in the backyard, but she loves to socialize in the neighborhood and has her favorite "friends" she always stops and play's with..Do not want to cut back on walking her if possible. Any ideas for a good harness???
Thank you.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We ended Ruby's pulling by walking her like a crazy person and utilizing an e-collar. Any time her shoulder would go ahead of our knee, we should say "Come!" and give her a slight stimulus on the collar and switch directions quickly. You can replace "come" with "heel" or whichever word you want to use. I was surprised at how quickly this was effective. Now if she starts inching ahead we say "come" and give her a gentle tug on the leash. That's all she needs. We didn't use any harnesses...we only walk her with a flat collar. 

I will add that this was initially taught to us under the supervision of an experienced trainer. E-collars require proper introduction. You can get the same effect without an e-collar, but it may take longer.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10696.msg80323.html#msg80323

Try this thread and watch the video.

Good luck and have fun. A young Vizsla that didn't want to pull would concern me. 

RBD


----------

